# policies for out of state adoption



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

When dogs are posted from out of state shelters for adoption especially ones that are slated to be put down because their time is up,do they let people adapt from out of state site unseen and what is the procedure for setting up transport to adopters home. thanks


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Mark,
Where is the dog? We are a Wisconsin rescue.

Maureen
White Paws GSD Rescue


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

i was just wondering about some of the dogs that run out of time at some of the shelters that are quick on putting them down because of lack of space. i have rescued two dogs from Cindy at WGS rescue in appleton and if i ever decide to get a companion for my dog i wolud consider one that was running out of time at a shelter


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

All the gsd's that are in Wisconsin GSD Rescues are saved from kill, owner surrender, abuse and alike cases. We have 6 GSD rescues in Wisconsin, with all dogs being saved from situations like this. Feel free to check out our site at http://www.whitepawsgsr.com.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

When it comes to out of state adoptions it depends on state or even the shelter regulations. I adopt "no hope" dogs and have adopted from California, New Jersey, South Carolina, Utah and 4 from various Georgia facilities (I'm in North Carolina). For most I submitted an adoption application, typically faxing it to the shelter, although Feidhlimidh, Duncan, Niamh and Aoibhe were pulled by others.

When it comes to transport, there are volunteer transports, however in all but one case I personally arranged transport as time was of the essence. I drove to New Jersey, Georgia (x3), and South Carolina, and paid for Spirit and Aoibhe to be flown out to me.

If here is a particular dog you are interested in I would contact the shelter where they are located and check their policy. I'd also get in touch with local rescue groups and see if they can help.

wishing you the best.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just for my own curosity, I am not sure if the OP was getting at this. 
Who does the home checks? The transporter? Or is that all worked out before hand?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I do pulls and transports and I also operate my own GSD rescue, but I do not have a 501(3)c yet.

All that being said, I typically only work with other rescues that I have checked out if I am going to help pull a dog. I will help with a transport if the transport coordinator has already checked out the receiving rescue. I do not pull or transport dogs for individuals that I do not know.

If an individual is looking at pulling a dog from another state, then I suggest they contact a reputable rescue in their area and have a home visit done in advance. If a rescue has done a home visit and everything is on the up and up, then other people involved in rescue are going to be more willing to help with pull and transport. This gives them some comfort that they are not saving a dog from a shelter only to send it to a potentially worse environment. I have heard of people pulling dogs and helping with transport only to find out later that they sent the dog to someone that was involved in dog fighting, or they were a hoarder, or even worse they were getting dogs from all over the country only to turn around and sell them to research labs. 

Because time is of the essence for many of these dogs, it is better to already have a working relationship with a rescue in advance. Many times there is not enough time to arrange a home visit and transport before the dog is due to be euthanized.

I hope this helps answer the OP questions.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks to all! these are the exact answers ive been looking for.


----------

